# what can you feed indian stick insect to?



## Ashley cook (Sep 13, 2008)

what can i feed my Indian stick insects too just want to know,may have to get something that eats them.:lol2:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Bramble and privet.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

lol privet eating stick insects, that's a new one!:lol2:

anyways.. not sure on their nutritional content in bet it's rubbish but i suppose an adult large mantis might have a go... can't see why a T, scorp or big enough lizard couldn't eat them.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

joeyboy said:


> lol privet eating stick insects, that's a new one!:lol2:
> 
> anyways.. not sure on their nutritional content in bet it's rubbish but i suppose an adult large mantis might have a go... can't see why a T, scorp or big enough lizard couldn't eat them.


DAMIT! lol second time ive done that today. So your feeding the stick insects TOO things? Could try mantids i spose but im not 100% sure.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Anything that eats bugs : victory:


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi i bred indian stick insects a while back and the Macleays austrailan ones.
I asked people if they would be ok to feed reptiles etc. and know one knew so i thought i would take chance and see what my bearded dragons thought of them as i had loads of the indian ones.

The answer....

They loved the indian ones, but when i showed them the Macleays ones i have never seen them jump so far lol. My beardies used to jump out of the viv and grab them from my hand around a foot or more away. 
Down in 3 bites usually and still wanted more :whistling2:.

I would'nt recommened them as a staple diet for any animal because of what they eat and not sure what there nutritional value is but from my experience a handfull as treats every few months should be fine.

Another thing i will say is make sure that you wash the food source for the stick insects well before they feed on it and make sure it is collected from a safe area otherwise it could cost you your reptiles life.

Hope this helps.: victory:


----------



## pixieboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I heard that privet is toxic, so if they are fed on that then nothing.
If they are fed on bramble could try anything on them.:smile:
But they don`t move much so may not get noticed. :neutral:


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

my dora might like it but usually anything too big n most my t's get scared
my cham prob wouldn't like it either


----------



## Ashley cook (Sep 13, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> DAMIT! lol second time ive done that today. So your feeding the stick insects TOO things? Could try mantids i spose but im not 100% sure.


lol don`t worry,ill look into mantis sounds like a mean bug :2thumb:


----------



## Ashley cook (Sep 13, 2008)

Gaz1987 said:


> Hi i bred indian stick insects a while back and the Macleays austrailan ones.
> I asked people if they would be ok to feed reptiles etc. and know one knew so i thought i would take chance and see what my bearded dragons thought of them as i had loads of the indian ones.
> 
> The answer....
> ...


thanks seems like you know your stuff,but from what i gather is there pretty useless as a food but can be fun for Ur lizards if not nutritional.


----------



## Willyleigh (May 25, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> Bramble and privet.


I was a bit confused because it said feed too not feed to. : victory:


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

bramble as in the fruit? for spiders?? i gettin confused now


----------



## Ashley cook (Sep 13, 2008)

sorry for confusing every1 :lol2:
i think its bramble on the floor with spikes.


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Feed them to mantids.

In fact feed everything to mantids : victory:


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ashley cook said:


> thanks seems like you know your stuff,but from what i gather is there pretty useless as a food but can be fun for Ur lizards if not nutritional.


Thats no problem. To be honest i can't see them being a problem if the insects are fed healthy uncontaminated food and are given as treats. Therefore your animal will not be consuming any chemicals which may harm him/her.

As far as nutrition goes i dont have a clue about them but i would imagine that they would benifit the animal with regards to water intake as the stick insects must hold alot of water in them as they only eat plants (bramble). I would personaly stick to feeding bramble to the insects if you are going to feed them your animals, i can not stress enough though collect it from places were cars do not travel etc.

If i can help you anymore feel free to pm me : victory:


----------



## wulfrun (Jun 1, 2008)

If stick insects are fed on privet they are toxic so you can't feed them to any thing but if you feed them on raspberry and bramble leaves then what ever will eat them.


----------

